#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > General Business >  >  5 Important Things to Come Back From the COVID-19 With a Stronger Team

## Bhavya

The COVID-19 pandemic disrupt our lives upside and down. And our work life is not an exception for it. At this moment every business need some effective ways to come back from the COVID-19. So, here are the five important things to come back from the COVID-19 with a stronger team.

1. Agility
2. Co-Creation
3. Empathy
4. Accountability
5. Generosity

----------

